# World Cup Games



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Guys and Girls

Does anybody know how I can watch the world cup games at home. I know they are on Al Jazeera sports channel but I dont know how to get it. I presume I have to subsribe but cant find any info on it. Does it come with showtime package.?

Any info greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Thought someone might be asking about this.

Al Jazeera Sports plus is part of the ART package now. Although I've subscribed to the Sports package along with the Entertainment package, you have to subscribe separately (more money) for Al Jazeera World Cup. See my post here for channel details (some small changes since then):
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...e-tv-including-scottish-english-football.html 

However, the free satellite channel, Al Jazeera Sports 2 (note, there is also a subscription Sports +2) gives one free match a day. I watched New Zealand today for instance.

Now for the even better news! Egypt has subscribed so that EVERYONE can watch every match free. But you won't get it on satellite. Unplug your satellite receiver and just attach a terrestrial aerial, then search for Nile Sport. NB: this is a different Nile Sport to the satellite channel of the same name which does NOT show the World Cup (Egypt only has the rights to show in their country, not broadcast it on satellite).


----------



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Dear Starchief,

You are indeed A STAR. Thanks a million for your thorough explanation. 
I looked at the FTA channels but unfortunately I am told the TV signal in 6th October where I live is no good and I was unable to get it. I was also offered the option of installation of another dish so I could receive turkish channel TRT which is broadcasting all games, although this didn't work either.
I have decided to go with the Al Jazeera world cup package, although it costs money I figure it's only once every four years. Until my card is activated I will be watching the games in a nearby restaurant or the BCA in Mohandiseen.
Thanks again


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

I use ESPN3 on the internet

Watch Live Streaming Sports Online: 2010 FIFA World Cup & More

I watch the matches whenever possible as the matches are played during my working time :s


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

ASAMY said:


> I use ESPN3 on the internet
> 
> Watch Live Streaming Sports Online: 2010 FIFA World Cup & More
> 
> I watch the matches whenever possible as the matches are played during my working time :s


That's America only. No use in Egypt.


----------

